# If you loved Boaters Flavoured Coffee, you'll love us!



## PhoenixCoffee

Phoenix flavoured coffee -Like a Phoenix out of the flames of the destruction of the famous Boaters Coffee Company, we have launched our own range of flavoured coffee. Our coffee is bursting with flavour, whether it be our rich and unique flavoured Coffee selection or our range of specialty coffees from around the world. For more details visit www.phoenixcoffee.co.uk


----------

